# Is oxavar any good?



## Boarderman (Sep 16, 2011)

Thinking of using Anavar or similar and have seen oxavar mentioned.


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Boarderman said:


> Thinking of using Anavar or similar and have seen oxavar mentioned.


Oxavar?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Oxavar?


The producer makes some pretty big claims:

The strongest Prohormone in the world by Ergogens is only available in the UK. It is the Ideal supplement athletes of all ranges, from bodybuilders, strength trainers, power lifters to anyone who is looking to make incredible gains.

Oxavar has been researched and developed to give the best possible results with the quickest results.

Build Lean Muscle Mass

Significantly Increase Strength

Raise *Natural *Testosterone Levels

Burn Fat

Non-Liver Toxic

http://oxavar.co.uk/

Oxavar has an overall effect that is very similar to the anabolic steroid Anavar (oxandrolone) except that Oxavar is 10X more potent milligram-per-milligram than Anavar is.

http://www.physique-iq.com/view-cart/ph-products/oxavar-50caps-m4ohn?vmcchk=1

Gaspari put it out years ago, its M4OHN, so lots of feedback for their stuff, but as for this new release... I havent seen any bloods to support its claims and very little feedback. Could be an amazing clone or could be adequate but the buzz when it was released there was A LOT of emphasis on it being like an OTC anavar


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

m118 said:


> The producer makes some pretty big claims:
> 
> The strongest Prohormone in the world by Ergogens is only available in the UK. It is the Ideal supplement athletes of all ranges, from bodybuilders, strength trainers, power lifters to anyone who is looking to make incredible gains.
> 
> ...


is this AAS, I'm confused? + are you allowed post that link mate? For that price I might give it a crack if it's just a simple pro-hormone


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> is this AAS, I'm confused? + are you allowed post that link mate? For that price I might give it a crack if it's just a simple pro-hormone


IMO, Prohormones are AAS. They're both anabolics, just different regarding legal status and often research behind them.

If people can link to prescription medication sites, I'm fine linking to a legal OTC DS.

Before buying, research it. There was a huge buzz when it came out but the feedback kinda fizzled away


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

m118 said:


> IMO, Prohormones are AAS. They're both anabolics, just different regarding legal status and often research behind them.
> 
> If people can link to prescription medication sites, I'm fine linking to a legal OTC DS.
> 
> Before buying, research it. There was a huge buzz when it came out but the feedback kinda fizzled away


I'll do some reading this weekend, daft question but do pro-hormone's require pct?


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

m118 said:


> The producer makes some pretty big claims:
> 
> The strongest Prohormone in the world by Ergogens is only available in the UK. It is the Ideal supplement athletes of all ranges, from bodybuilders, strength trainers, power lifters to anyone who is looking to make incredible gains.
> 
> ...


I will read up on this


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I'll do some reading this weekend, daft question but do pro-hormone's require pct?


Technically, a pro-hormone is a steroid that is active one it passes through the liver, whereas many use the term prohormone/PH as a generic title for all the over teh counter stuff whether its already active (like superdrol) or not.

Treat the PHs as you would any other steroid as they are still steroids. They range in power/suppression such as epistane being mild on suppression but moderate in gains, and superdrol being very suppressive but very powerful for gains.

Too many people think because a store/site sells them and also sells protein powder they're less toxic/suppressive than 'actual steroids'. Research is the key, and any problems, feel free to post up.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> I will read up on this


IMO, I would read up on epistane. Mild like anavar on the liver and suppression but repeatedly produced fairly good gains. Google it (and havoc) and you'll find 1000s of reviews/logs.


----------

